# dead harliquin rasboras



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

hi everyone i bought 6 harlequin rasboras yesterday to add to the tank with my 2" angel fish i watched them closely all day because i know my angel can get aggresive. They were all happily swimming around and the angel didnt seem bothered by them. Then i wanted to feed them before i went to bed and found 3 dead. They didnt look pale and didnt have nipped fins so i'm not sure if the angel killed them or what happened but i imediatly removed the remaining 3 and put them in my guppy tank. any ideas as to why they died? And can they stay with my guppies?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

HM how did you acclimate them?Thats a very important step IMO.


----------



## jschwabe5 (Nov 26, 2011)

I had a similar experience with Rasboras a few months ago. I purchased 8 and put into 35 gallon tank with swords, platy and mollie. The first day everyone was fine, swimming in a nice school, ate and seemed well adjusted to new home. After a couple days I lost 1 per day. Water tests showed no problems. Remaining Harlequins continued to eat no signs of disease or sickness. If it was a water issue, I would think all would die on same day. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

I floated them in the bag for 30min threw out half of the water and filled it with tank water then floated for 15min then nettet them and put them in the tank, i've done this lots of times and never had so many dead fish before, found a 4th one belly up in the guppy tank this afternoon the remaining 2 seem to be doing well though


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> If it was a water issue, I would think all would die on same day. Anyone have any ideas?


Osmotic shock (commonly called pH shock) can kill quickly but it can also cause damage that causes a fish to die days later. It has to do with the fact the fish is unable to control the amount of water in it's body which bursts or damages cells.


----------

